# Wave down damage waiver



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ive been working on a damage waiver for those wave down people to sign to cover me for anything under the snow. Tell me what you think.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe get rid of the responsiblity line and remove the last line because there not a customer any way.Then try to sell then a snowplowing service.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I wouldn't get into plow shoes and gravel, etc.

Just word it in a way that YOUR not responsible for ANY damage not pointed out by the person signing this waiver.

The less specific and to the point the better. Quick and done. You don't want to sit there waiting for Hillbilly Jethro to read everything.

Make it quick and to the point.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya i took it out of somebody elses contract and thought id just leave it there, im gonna edit now


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

new one.........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

After the digging in part maybe put in parentheses"turf damage" just so they understand.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Looks decent... I feel you would be responsible for any damage to the gravel driveway. You, as a professional should have enough experience to efficiently and effectively plow a gravel driveway without ripping it up, or you shouldn't be doing it.

This is a portion of my regular service contract as well as our one-time service agreements.


"The owner of the property to be serviced is required to stake boundaries other than the driveway or parking lots. Areas such as landscaped beds, sprinkler heads, or any other areas where snow cannot be piled are required to be marked, or we will not be held responsible for damage. We are not responsible for unforseen objects hidden under the snow cover; therefore those objects will not be repaired and/or replaced upon damage to them.

Customer understands that plowing (or salting) of a particular location many not clear the area to “bare pavement” and that slippery conditions may continue to prevail even after plowing (or application of salt). Customer understands that Quality Lawn Care & Landscape, Inc. assumes no liability for this naturally occurring condition. Customer agrees to defend and hold harmless the contractor for any and all trespasses of suits that may arise as a result of this naturally occurring condition; to include, without limitation, slips and falls."


----------

